# Deer feeder filler question



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with the deer feeder fillers that use a leaf blower to blow the corn into the feeder?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

If you have extra space in your barn and need something to store dust on, buy one.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Not a leaf blower, but I've used the big trailers with a blowing system a good bit: I think you may have a horsepower problem with a leaf blower: considering how big a motor that trailer rig had to do the same job, it better be a heck of a leaf blower to get even close...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Feeder Filler*

I've been working on building one, as are several other 2coolers. I'm using an Echo backpack leaf blower and it seems to be plenty powerful. I need to do a modification to the design since the prototype kept stopping up with corn. I guess I'll work on it after the whitetail deer/fall turkey season ends and before spring turkey starts!!!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

i built one out of a 30 gallon plastic barrel. i cut the barrel about 18 inches from the ground, so basically in half. i used a 210 mph craftsman leaf blower. i takes about 1 minute to blow 50 lbs of corn. it nice to use if the feeder is empty but if you only need to add one or two bags then i would just carry the bags up the ladder.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I think that I will just stick with the winch type feeders.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

if i had the wench up feeders i would have never mess with the feed filler, but it was fun to build. Also have a 1000 lbs protein feeder, so it really helps having the filler system i built.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Not really worth it. And, they don't blow protein worth a craap.


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

I rarely disagree with TxPalerider but this time I guess I am going to. I am getting older and my dad is 75. We have four 1200 lb protein feeders and ten 500lb corn feeders to fill on our place. I don't know how we would get it done without a blower system. We didn't make ours but bought one of the EZ feeder systems and all I can say is it was well worth the money. I put out four tons of protein and corn on Saturday, basically by myself, using the system. Started at 8am and was done at 11. There is no way I could still get that done, one bag at a time, walking up the ladders. No chance. As long as you buy the strongest blower you can find then it really does save time and more importantly, your back. Far safer than climbing up the ladders a bag at a time. It blows corn up into our feeders as fast as I can walk from the feeder to the trailer, tear off the top and walk it back up the feeder. All of this from the convenience of standing on the ground. For my father, it is the only way he can get it done if he is by himself. So, if you are interested, I say go for it. Just don't scrimp on the blower, it makes all the difference. Later.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Boomer said:


> I rarely disagree with TxPalerider but this time I guess I am going to. I am getting older and my dad is 75. We have four 1200 lb protein feeders and ten 500lb corn feeders to fill on our place. I don't know how we would get it done without a blower system. We didn't make ours but bought one of the EZ feeder systems and all I can say is it was well worth the money. I put out four tons of protein and corn on Saturday, basically by myself, using the system. Started at 8am and was done at 11. There is no way I could still get that done, one bag at a time, walking up the ladders. No chance. As long as you buy the strongest blower you can find then it really does save time and more importantly, your back. Far safer than climbing up the ladders a bag at a time. It blows corn up into our feeders as fast as I can walk from the feeder to the trailer, tear off the top and walk it back up the feeder. All of this from the convenience of standing on the ground. For my father, it is the only way he can get it done if he is by himself. So, if you are interested, I say go for it. Just don't scrimp on the blower, it makes all the difference. Later.


X2 I agree with you 100%


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

They must have gotten better over the years. The ones I've used in the past worked fine with corn, but, the protein seemed too dense and moved really slow.

I'm glad to hear they've worked well for some of you guys.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*dadsaid*

Can you describe how you piped the blower to the barrel. I started with a 5 gallon bucket and now use a 30 gallon plastic barrel. I need to know how to put together the PVC pipe to get the corn moving without stopping up. I'm using 3" PVC and a feeder barrel funnel on top of a tee/wye in the bottom of the barrel. Thanks.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I played with one once, it blew the corn ok, it also shocked the **** out of me a couple times...........mucho static electricity.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

steverino said:


> Can you describe how you piped the blower to the barrel. I started with a 5 gallon bucket and now use a 30 gallon plastic barrel. I need to know how to put together the PVC pipe to get the corn moving without stopping up. I'm using 3" PVC and a feeder barrel funnel on top of a tee/wye in the bottom of the barrel. Thanks.


Steverino, i sent you a PM.


----------

